# Ruby and Patches



## Noodlesmadison (Sep 18, 2011)

Ruby is a 1.5-2 year old lilac peruvian and Patches is her newly adopted (as of last year) brother, 4 years old. Ruby is spayed, no babies allowed! 

We think she may be going blind  Sometimes, she doesn't see things - doesn't respond to things in her face or someone standing next to her. Maybe selective seeing? 






























And, of course, I need to include Gir in this post.. just cause.


----------



## swolek (Mar 31, 2011)

Very cute! We have guinea pigs, too . We had two but one just passed away a couple of weeks ago. We're looking for another so that the remaining cavy doesn't get lonely.

How expensive was it to have Ruby spayed?


----------



## Noodlesmadison (Sep 18, 2011)

swolek said:


> Very cute! We have guinea pigs, too . We had two but one just passed away a couple of weeks ago. We're looking for another so that the remaining cavy doesn't get lonely.
> 
> How expensive was it to have Ruby spayed?


My Moby passed away last year, that is why we got Patches. Ruby wouldn't leave her bed or eat, she was so depressed!

I think it was around $250 to have her spayed.. I'll have to double check that, though.


----------



## maplewood (Apr 14, 2011)

Awwwww Piggies are so cute! and yout tort is adorable.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

Awe they are all so cute. When I was growing up I too had a guinea pig named patches!


----------

